

Apps are trouble for apple - williamldennis
http://blog.willdennis.com/2013/02/08/apps-are-trouble-for-apple/

======
pedalpete
This is a bit of a double edged sword. Competitors will always make apps to
compete, and with the app store, Apple is competing with other app makers. If
apple is able to always make better apps than anybody else, and they only make
them for their platform, developers won't build for the platform anymore,
meaning less apps, and in theory more energy being put towards the other
platforms.

